# Can't open Palm Desktop



## waumpuscat (Dec 7, 2005)

I have tried for hours to get the program to run. I'm told by the install wizard that it was successful, but when I try to open it, it sits there with the hour glass thingy just trying to open and it never does. I have to ctrl alt del to get my computer back. I am nearly exhausted with this effort. What can I do?


----------



## dking63 (Jan 2, 2004)

Get SyncWizard. It is a far better sync program than Palm Desktop. You have to have Palm Desktop installed for the drivers, then you can use SyncWizard. Pinstall is also great for fast installing programs onto your PDA, and it is free


----------



## waumpuscat (Dec 7, 2005)

Hey thanks for the reply,

Can I use these programs even if I cannot get Palmdesktop to open? I am able to sync with the PalmIIIxe, but I cannot open the desktop.


----------

